
Google Plus Finds Sweet Spot Between Facebook & Twitter - jonmwords
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_plus_finds_a_sweet_spot_between_facebook_tw.php#.TqmkKS4qFfA.hackernews
======
cdjarrell
I like the ripples feature, I'm sure a lot of people will find ways to mine
this data

~~~
arcdrag
Ripples looks like an absolutely incredible way to discover the reach of
social media in general. I have a feeling "ripple graphs" are going to be in a
ton of marketing geeks powerpoints from now on.

------
untog
Love the ripple graph features. In fact, with access to the Twitter API you
could make something similar- has anyone?

